# فيديو يوضح كيفية تصنيع ال ic من داخل شركة انتل



## عبد المنعم البواب (26 مارس 2009)

*فيديو من داخل شركة انتل يوضح كيفية تصنيع ال IC*

بداية من الرمل وحتى المنتج النهائي المعروض بالسوق

http://www.4shared.com/get/89323127/54f6cf25/IC_Fabrication.html

منقول


----------



## ahmed ezzat (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووور على الفيديو


----------



## tectac (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلى هذا الفيديو


----------



## ادور (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ahmed_xp (8 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خيرعلى هذا الفيديو*


----------



## علاء الواديه (10 أبريل 2009)

شكر جزيل اليك والى الامام وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معاذ جمال (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الموقع لم يفتح عندي
ارجو الرد 
سلام


----------



## jameel ben anog (11 أبريل 2009)

thank u so much 

may allah bless u


----------



## كمال الدين 2009 (12 أبريل 2009)

فيديو رائع شكرا كمال الدين


----------



## almhnds9 (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## islam_mousa (14 أبريل 2009)

*شكر جزيل اليك والى الامام وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## merag2 (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## metwally.mustafa (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ziad Hameed (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يااخي على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## محمد بدر المصرى (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.s.m (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا وجاري التحميل


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (23 أبريل 2009)

شكراً للجميع علي تفاعلهم ومشاركاتهم 
وبالنسبة للأخ معاذ جمال هل مازالت المشكلة معاك لأني أري أن باقي الأعضاء يحملون بسهولة
لو كان معاك مشكلة مع موقع 4 شيرد ممكن أرفعلك علي رابد شير


----------



## الجعاري (24 أبريل 2009)

*مشكوووووور على هذا الفيديو و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الاء علي (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاااااك الله خيرا على الفديو


----------

